# Decided on my elk load.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

On Tuesday night I got my .30-06 topped with a new Bushnell Legend Ultra HD that I bought on sale at Rocky Mountain Discount Sports in Casper, Wyoming so I headed for the range today to get it dialed in. When I got to Lee Kay the first ammo I tried out was some 165 grain Federal Trophy Bonded tip. It was somewhat inconsistent in my rifle. Two shots would be almost touching then the next one might've veered off and killed a hooker in Wendover for all I know. I had a pretty good stash of 180 grain Winchester Power Points so I figured I would try some of those. They shot well out of other guns I have used and back before I put much thought into the accuracy of the ammo I shoot I used them to kill a dandy 175" 4x4 with this particular rifle. Power Points are crap from this rifle! The only thing I would hunt with this gun and load now are barns and I would only take the shot if the barn was standing broadside. 

Another type of ammo I had to try were some Barnes 180 grain TTSX. I know that guys usually prefer to shoot the lighter for caliber bullets when it comes to the all-copper stuff due to the length but I got these bullets a few years ago when I wasn't too savvy on the mono metals and figured the bigger the better like I would with regular lead core stuff. I got a couple boxes of this stuff for free over a couple years with the vouchers they give Zion hunters so they won't give the condors lead poisoning. I tried some out of my dad's old Remington 742 autoloader and it was the most horrible grouping ammo I had ever seen. Later when I learned more about copper ammo I figured the bullets may have been too long and didn't stabilize well or something. I have also heard that the loaded Barnes bullets of any weight oftentimes won't give you good accuracy because of something to do with the seating depth, and the lands, and some other crap a neophyte such as myself doesn't understand. I had very low expectations for this ammo due to past experience and things I had read online, but I had it there to shoot so I figured I would give it a whirl. I loaded three rounds, put three rounds downrange and what would you know? It printed a neat little 1 1/4 inch group! I was perfect on the left and right and about an inch low at 100 yards so I dialed the scope up 12 clicks to get myself two inches high at 100 yards and I was set! I shot some more round at 200 and 300 yards out of curiosity that those long bullets might be tumbling. There didn't appear to be any key hole action on the paper, and at 300 yards my shot was perfectly centered left and right and approximately 9 inches low.

I know guys prefer to use lighter bullets in the Barnes because you need the velocity to open the tough buggers up, but according to the Barnes website these 180s will still be cooking along at 2170 fps at 300 yards which is within the recommended velocity window for good expansion. The only thing I have ever shot out past 300 yards is air while I am whiffing away at coyotes so I think I should be good. If I have to take a 300ish yard shot I figure I will aim for the shoulder to give those tough bullets something serious to open up against. I'm pretty excited that I've found a bullet with such a stellar reputation that works well in my gun. 06 Hunter, you will be happy to know that I am a believer in the Barnes now!


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I love barnes bullets. I prefer the 168 grainers for 2800 fps at the muzzle and you probably wouldn't recover very many of those even if you hit heavy bone.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Kevinitis said:


> I love barnes bullets. I prefer the 168 grainers for 2800 fps at the muzzle and you probably wouldn't recover very many of those even if you hit heavy bone.


You know people make a lot of comments about needing to shoot the lighter bullets with all copper ammo to keep the velocity up for good expansion. One thing people never talk about, though, is that the lighter bullets lose velocity faster than the heavier ones. According to the Barnes website the 150s are 270 fps faster than the 180s and the 168s are 100 fps faster than 180s right out of the gate. By the time you get out to 300 yards the 150s are only 159 fps faster than the 180s and the 168s a mere 74 fps faster. The further you go, the further the gap closes and eventually the 180s will surpass the lighter bullets. I'm sure by the time that happens none of the bullet weights will have enough velocity to expand well, though. I think I'm actually gonna pick up a box of the 150s to try today and if they group equally well or better than the 180s I will go with them, but if not, I will gladly stick with the 180s.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been using 180gr acubonds in my 06 but haven't sealed the deal yet. Didn't find an elk last hunt two years ago and still waiting to draw again. They sure are accurate and consistent.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My boy has tipped over 2 elk with 140gr Accubonds out of his 7mm08. Hoping to make it 3 for 3 this fall.


-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have heard no shortage of good things about the accubond bullets as well. We sure do have a lot of great bullets to choose from now. I just got back from the range where I shot some of the 150 grain Barnes and my groups were even better than they were with the 180. Just slightly over one inch! I figure with the slightly better groups and the higher velocity out of the 150s they will be my new go-to load for my 06. I can't wait for October 3rd!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Kevinitis said:


> I love barnes bullets. I prefer the 168 grainers for 2800 fps at the muzzle and you probably wouldn't recover very many of those even if you hit heavy bone.


I also like the Barnes bullets. The 100gr TSXs fly really well out of my .257Wby. My son and I have shot bears, antelope, whitetails, mulies and coyotes with them and all preformed well. I, like most people, have never recovered a bullet but I can't find fault with their results. I prefer accubonds, Partitions and Bergers but wouldn't hesitate to hunt with Barnes bullets. I bet you'll be pleased, especially with how well they shoot out of your gun.

Keep us posted on your hunt.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

longbow said:


> I also like the Barnes bullets. The 100gr TSXs fly really well out of my .257Wby. My son and I have shot bears, antelope, whitetails, mulies and coyotes with them and all preformed well. I, like most people, have never recovered a bullet but I can't find fault with their results. I prefer accubonds, Partitions and Bergers but wouldn't hesitate to hunt with Barnes bullets. I bet you'll be pleased, especially with how well they shoot out of your gun.
> 
> Keep us posted on your hunt.


Thanks, Longbow. I'll be sure to have a story one way or another!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My daughter shot a BIG bull this year with a 129 LRX out of her 270. She hit the bull directly behind the point of the shoulder and angled into the off side shoulder. The bull died within 15 seconds. We recovered the bullet under the hide on the offside shoulder. It weighed 128.8 grains and I suspect that the .2 grains might have been the plastic tip. The bullet mushroomed out to just over .6 inch. Her load has a MV of 2970fps and the shot was 260 yards.


Absolutely Picture perfect bullet performance.

For hunting applications I use X- Bullets, E-Tips, and Accubonds period. When small calibers are up against big critters I count on the monolithics to do the job. So far, they always have.-----SS


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> My daughter shot a BIG bull this year with a 129 LRX out of her 270. She hit the bull directly behind the point of the shoulder and angled into the off side shoulder. The bull died within 15 seconds. We recovered the bullet under the hide on the offside shoulder. It weighed 128.8 grains and I suspect that the .2 grains might have been the plastic tip. The bullet mushroomed out to just over .6 inch. Her load has a MV of 2970fps and the shot was 260 yards.
> 
> Absolutely Picture perfect bullet performance.
> 
> For hunting applications I use X- Bullets, E-Tips, and Accubonds period. When small calibers are up against big critters I count on the monolithics to do the job. So far, they always have.-----SS


Doubletap loads the 129 grain Barnes LRX in one of their .270 offerings and the ballistics look very impressive. I'll probably be trying that one out someday. Your daughter killed a huge bull and we get no story and no pics? I feel cheated. Are you not a bragging man or what, SS?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Barnes for the win, woot woot!!


----------

